#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello!

## EmpressMilo

Hi!
My name is Milo and I am a veteran Rper and I'm hoping to get back into Rp to pass off some time. I'm still getting used to it again, so if I make a few mistakes, I hope you can look past them! Thank you!

----------


## Alura

Welcome to RPA, Milo! When you've mapped out what you want to do (or as you do) in the IC side of things, feel free to pop into the Downtown forum for some OOC silliness!  :>:3:

----------


## Corrik55

Greetings! Just joined as well, Look forward to seeing what you come up with!

----------


## Tessa1436

Welcome. I am always looking for more people to roleplay with just pm me and we can talk about what you do and such.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Milo!

It's always nice to have another roleplay veteran around. Looking forward to see what you write!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome aboard EmpressMilo, we hope you have some fun times with us!

----------


## Azazeal849

Welcome to the forum  @EmpressMilo! I'm glad to see everyone is giving you a warm welcome - all that's left for me to do is post the helpful links...

Downtown for random conversations and silly posting games

Entertainment section for discussing your favourite hobbies and interests

Here for group RP requests

Here for 1x1 RP requests

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And finally, if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Kach

Welcome EmpressMilo, so nice to have some new nobility!

----------

